# Gaggia IMS Screen



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

http://espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html

Can't wait to join the IMS club









Which one is better, wire or integrated?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

If my memory serve me well, I think the IMS screen you are talking about is not competition version. It is not worth to upgrade

Some one will jump in soon for your question


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Those look to be new models and to be competition series ones.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Iiiiiinteresting.

Top one of the two looks close to the competition screens for other machines. May have to stick a speculative order in and have a play.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

One is 35um and the other is 200um. I would think the 35um model would be better but would clog more often. What do you guys think? Also, is the support disc perf needed?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

mrmike1 said:


> One is 35um and the other is 200um. I would think the 35um model would be better but would clog more often. What do you guys think? Also, is the support disc perf needed?


Is the support disc not part of it, just shown separately as a demonstration?


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Just received my integrated shower screen (CI200IM) this week. I'm not sure what the manufacturers means by 200 micron, but upon inspection through a 20x calibrated microscope the hole size is closer to 300 micron.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I think you are right.

Any verdict on the 35 vs 200 um hole size?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Does any body try that ims screen and ims basket combo? Any improvement in taste?

please post your experience


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mrmike1 said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> Any verdict on the 35 vs 200 um hole size?


Not used on the Gaggia version specifically but the E61 35u version clogs up really quickly. I didn't even notice until I took it off for a deep clean. When I put in under the tap no water ran through it at all! It did whilst under pressure of the machine. Water back flushing does seem to help you need to do a weekly/bi weekly full chemical clean to ensure flow is maintained. On the upside very little crap gets back into the group. The 200u works really well but lets more crap back into the group. Depends how often you want to clean I guess.


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like 200um is the way to go in that case. I'm still sitting on the fence though.


----------

